# what chores do you do while wearing baby?



## akmbloom (Feb 18, 2005)

I am still trying to figure out how much I can get done at home while wearing the baby - we have a sling and I would imagine it will be easier when I get a mei tai or ergo.... the sling kinda impedes one arm and makes it hard to reach above my head....

what chores and household things do you do while you're babywearing?


----------



## alybeans (May 22, 2005)

LOL Well almost all of them! I use a Mei Tai and I can vaccum, mop, dust, do laundry, clean up toys, dishes, etc. The only things I don't do while babywearing are things that involve spraying cleaners like washing windows, cleaning the bathroom, etc. I've never done it with a sling but I do think its much easier with a Mei Tai. I find it especially easy when she's on my back. HTH


----------



## Finch (Mar 4, 2005)

I'm the same as the pp, I do all my household stuff with ds in a backpack or ergo. Not the sling. I did do some cooking with ds in the sling once, because he was having a major screamy fit and just NEEDED to be in the sling, kwim?

Otherwise, back carry, you can do pretty much anything that doesn't involve spraying chemicals.


----------



## snowflake (Apr 12, 2004)

ditto. i do everything around the house. and since i don't use any chemicals to clean, i don't have to worry about that.







either a front carry or back carry in the mei tai works great with my 11 month old.







she loves to vaccuum with me.

edited to add - i don't cook anything while wearing baby. i might be able to safely if she were in the back carry, but i'm too paranoid. i do minor food things- peanut butter and jelly sandwiches, lol, but nothing that involves the stove.


----------



## Solange (Apr 10, 2002)

ditto with the MT I do it all....


----------



## KyleAnn (May 24, 2004)

I don't have an MT, but I wear my ds around while cleaning...he loves to hitch a ride while I sweep, mop, dust, vacuum...pretty much everything.
If I don't put him in automatically he is at my feet reaching up, "Up a you, mommy, up a you."








A lot of times I actually do wear him in a reg sling, on my hip (hotsling or ring sling), and it does make it harder, but I'm in no hurry, and he thinks he's really helping then too...otherwise he is on my back in our girasol.


----------



## TwinMom (Dec 27, 2001)

I do everything while wearing sling. Except for cooking and cutting with knives. It is getting more difficult now that Joe is ~25 pounds, so I think it's time to invest in a backpack!


----------



## Spring Sun (Jul 30, 2005)

A wrap is the way to go for cleaning bc your baby is so safe and secure. You can bend over and do just about anything.
Stacey


----------



## Finch (Mar 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwinMom*
I do everything while wearing sling. Except for cooking and cutting with knives. It is getting more difficult now that Joe is ~25 pounds, so I think it's time to invest in a backpack!

My ds is 24lbs., I would be lost without my backpack!! I love my Ergo too, you can barely even tell you're carrying a kid with the Ergo, the weight is so evenly distributed. Backpacks rule.


----------



## morgainesmama (Sep 1, 2004)

I started carrying Isaac on my back at 6 days old in a homemade wrap. By the time he was 6 weeks I had cleaned the tub, washed the car with the kids, raked and staked the garden, and much, much more. I won't fry food or work with chemicals with baby on back, anything I wouldn't let my toddler and preschooler help me with is often off-limits for safety reasons.

With a sling I felt much more limited and did far less while wearing baby, but as soon as the first two were 6 months I put them in the backpack and did it all, though not as much or as comfortably!


----------

